# Best way to clean out rain gutters



## debodun (Nov 5, 2016)

I used to climb out on the porch roofs and lean over the eaves to scoop out leaf debris from the rain gutters every autumn. People ask me why I don't climb up on a ladder to do. I think I have less chance of falling off the roof than a ladder added to the fact that there are so may shrubs that get in the way (they have grown considerably since this photo was taken) and soft ground that could tip a ladder. Some acquaintances said I should hire it done. I priced some of the gutter cleaners fees - ASTRONOMICAL! Some charge $75 per 10 feet of gutter. Same with having gutter guards installed. This year I think I may not be able to do it - I just feel so weak to be doing constant push-ups need to scuttle along the roof and there's probably 100 feet of gutter to clean (see photos - gutters outlined in red). Any suggestion on what you'd do in my situation?


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 5, 2016)

My solution.  Wait until your somewhat active teen grandson needs a game for his XBOX, provide ladders, buckets, hoses & leaf blower.  Buy him a burger when done.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 5, 2016)

We have a ranch house. My hubby couldn't climb up to do it anymore so we removed all the gutters,had new flashing put on and put red rock in the beds all around the house. We have had it like this for at least four years now with no problems. The rock helps keep the house clean from dirt that me splash up in a heavy rain and from any soil being washed away. This may not be the answer for everyone but it is working for us.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 5, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> We have a ranch house. My hubby couldn't climb up to do it anymore so we removed all the gutters,had new flashing put on and put red rock in the beds all around the house. We have had it like this for at least four years now with no problems. The rock helps keep the house clean from dirt that me splash up in a heavy rain and from any soil being washed away. This may not be the answer for everyone but it is working for us.


Great idea, never entered my mind.  Problem we have is our area gets a lot of rain, I mean a lot!  One of the bylaws is that you need to channel your runoff into the gutter that flows to our storm system.  It's moot when you consider that our park was built & landscaped on an old gravel pit.  Consequently the water never stands in puddles very long & filters into the ground rapidly.  Of course the management stills wants rain gutters for the perceived needs & aesthetic look.  It makes more sense to me to do what you did but I don't make the rules.


----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 5, 2016)

If the ground slopes away from the house, it's true, you don't need gutters.  They are a nuisance.  My house sits on a slope and has a basement.  I *have* to have them on the upper side, or the basement would flood all the time, but don't have any on the lower side.

I've started using a shop vac with an extended wand and a hook on the end that turns back downward.  It works pretty well as long as the stuff in the gutter is dry.  It does take a lot of strength, though, to hold the thing up there.  Tried blowing them out and it makes a mess and you get covered with junk.  I think you can buy ready made attachments now, but I just made a U-turn thing out of pvc pipe to stick in the end of the hose wand.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2016)

We have a ranch style house too, and we get a lot of large pine needles along with other leaves in our gutters, so we have to do them more than once a year.  So far we've been able to do them ourselves, either of us will climb the ladder and clear them out that way, moving the ladder frequently so we don't have to lean too far. 

 When we're not able to do it anymore, we'll have to pay someone to do it.  I'd shop around though, lots of qualitied handymen available for cheaper prices compared to gutter cleaning services.  Don't take a chance of hurting yourself Deb, breaking a hip or worse is a big price to pay compared to a gutter cleaning.


----------



## Don M. (Nov 5, 2016)

I've got a big Craftsman wet/dry shop vac.  The motor/blower unit detaches from the tank, and can be used as a blower.  I bought about 12' of extension tubes and a curved nozzle that I use every Fall to blow the leaves out of the gutters.  It works great, and when the leaves are falling, I watch the weather reports for rain, and go out the day before, and spend about 30 minutes blowing all the leaves and twigs out of the gutters.  It's bit awkward, and I have to make sure that the tubes and nozzle are really secure, or the blower will blow the tubes/nozzle off...but it sure beats spending half the day on a ladder going all around the house and workshop.

Here's the setup, and it works good....

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-gutt...SellerId=Sears&prdNo=1&blockNo=1&blockType=G1


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 5, 2016)

If you have a pressure washer you can buy an attachment that is u-shaped for cleaning gutters, along with extensions of course.  Also, back in Ohio I had extensions for my leaf blower and a u-shaped fixture for blowing out the gutters.  Used it a lot


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2016)

I just finished up cleaning out the gutters, but I have  headache and feel like I have whiplash from hanging over the eaves so long. My arm muscles are twitching like Parkinson's. It didn't used to make me feel this way.


----------

